# How do I change the member title?



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

As per title. 

With the new forum version I cannot find anymore how to remove it or change it. 

Next to the avatar on mobile 

Or under the avatar on PC 

I looked in the settings but nothing 

@vs-Admin ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> With the new forum version I cannot find anymore how to remove it or change it.


Option has been removed... admin manually changed mine to say Premium Member.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

TURBS said:


> Option has been removed... admin manually changed mine to say Premium Member.


Ask the to change it to Enigma lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

TURBS said:


> Option has been removed... admin manually changed mine to say Premium Member.


They must have forgotten about mine lol


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Old titles were carried over when the system updated. You can either keep the old title or we can change it to the default "Registered" or "Premium Member" based on your membership status.

Daniel


----------

